
Need 1,200 rolls of toilet paper? Try the US embassy’s online auction - cm230
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/shortcuts/2018/jul/30/us-embassy-online-auction-toilet-paper-rugs-vacuum-cleaners
======
aurizon
Toilet paper is shipped at a constant rate, since Trump took control, the
average embassy staffer has become more full, thus the excess...

